# Grow-out rack, or....



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

By summertime I would like to have two 33gal (48x12x13) or two 50gal long tanks to grow out stem plants, ferns, crypts, foreground plants, etc. and a bunch of 10gal tanks or plastic tubs for growing mosses. If I build a grow-out rack I'd like to use one 10gal for each type of plant (maybe two types). If I set 4 10gal tanks front to back so the sides are facing out, is there any way to link them together in order to use one filter? This is probably too complicated and expensive to be practical and I may end up trying to locate the smallest 48" tank possible, which seems to be a 33gal. I can use screens or plexiglass to divide the sections for the various plants.

There are a ton of variables to consider before I decide to actually move on this plan. I have the room now but money and construction/maintenance time are the biggies. I even had a thought that it could be an investment for the club, ie. easily suppliying new members with plants and making deals with local shops in order to get our name out. Also, I think I am going to have to make a decision - grow-out rack, discus, or setting up a saltwater tank in the master bedroom. I can't have them all...

Thoughts?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I don't have much input other than I would go with a tank larger than a 33L. The depth on those tanks just kills me and you know you'll want to do a bit of scaping in it even though it is a growout! 

I really like the 50g that I got from GC in December and Chris (Cincy Cichlids) was interested in getting some for his fishroom. The 50g has much more room than the 33g and seems to be perfect for growing out Anubias and other smaller type foreground plants. I don't think it will work for Java Ferns but any taller Rubbermaid container would work for them! Have you made any decisions about the growout versus Saltwater tank yet? 

I am really close to tearing down my 55g and turning it into a N. brichardi tank! It would be much easier maintenance and they would love the waste water from my RO unit!. I can't say it enough, but I really hate a 12" depth on a planted tank! Finding the time to get everything done is my only problem as of right now. I need to find someone who wants to give me a 180g tank and stand so I can get rid of all of these smaller tanks


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I might set up a few Rubbermaid tubs in the utility room to hold my ferns/moss (I think I'm a fern slut,) but a full grow-out setup seems unjustified. I should focus on the tanks I already have - get some sort of CO2 running on the kitchen 10gal shrimp tank, aquascape and discus for the 85gal. I'm hoping "things" work out on the 10gal CO2 so I can run a second line to the rubbermaid tubs. THEN once those are all set up, I'll think about a FOLR marine tank in the master bedroom. There's always next year's refund (this year is going towards a Bowflex!)


----------

